# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Excel to webpage

## sandhya16

Hi,

I have an excel containing 3 sheets and lots of formulas,userforms and vba code and i want to convert it to a webpage so that end users just click on the link and start filling the form and tables get displayed .

thanks

----------


## sandhya16

Update- i am moving data to ms access and will create webpage after that.But i have to create lots of queries to get my job done for calculated fields and stuff.So if i create a webform to accept few data from end user ..will ms access run those queries behind the scene??





> Hi,
> 
> I have an excel containing 3 sheets and lots of formulas,userforms and vba code and i want to convert it to a webpage so that end users just click on the link and start filling the form and tables get displayed .
> 
> thanks

----------


## Arjay

> Update- i am moving data to ms access and will create webpage after that.But i have to create lots of queries to get my job done for calculated fields and stuff.So if i create a webform to accept few data from end user ..will ms access run those queries behind the scene??


Access has the ability to run queries, but you should check out the free versions of Microsoft SQL Server.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/sql...14express.aspx

----------


## sandhya16

i ll use ms access only.

----------


## Arjay

> i ll use ms access only.


Well, compared to sql Access is kind of like a toy, but whatever works.

----------

